# The Greatest (Straight) Sex Story Ever Told!



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

So here's my idea.

We'll have a continuous erotic story that starts with my post (scroll down). 



*Here are the rules - please read before posting ANYTHING:
*


If you'd like to comment on the thread (in order to keep this a great continuous read), then you'll need to add at least one sentence to the story. 
Posts don't have to be long.... Even a sentence is fine, eg "He kissed her and squeezed softly." - Some thought put into it would be nice though, so no "Then they had sex" 
Please keep the sexual and romantic bits between two people only, no cheating/polygamy/flirting around. I'd like this to be a thread for people who are or want to be in a monogamous relationship. This doesn't mean I have anything against other types of relationships; I'd just like to see this thread go a certain way.


Please keep it heterosexual. Feel free to post a more open thread if you prefer to write about a bisexual/gay couple/group. Again: This doesn't mean I have anything against other types of relationships; I'd just like to see this thread go a certain way.
Race/Body type: No colours of skin or sizes of body parts to be mentioned (ie "her large breasts, his brown/white skin, his extremely large muscles). I'd like this to be a thread that a lot of people in and out of relationships can relate to 
No names for the two main characters, though you can bring in names for other random characters if you need to. It's all about "him" and "her". If you REALLY need to make a name (eg when one might be screaming), he can be "H" and she can be "S" 
Romance is encouraged, but not compulsory. 
Since this could potentially get long (that's what he said), we can start new stories (if you feel the last post was sort of ending the steam) by making it "the next day" or something similar.
Extreme stuff is allowed as long as there's a sense of love and respect somewhere in your post. I personally am into pain, but I would prefer that a post with some pain also has some loving moments to balance it out. This will make sure we don't alienate the people who would love to read but are not into extreme stuff.
If you want to write a very long post but are afraid someone will post at the same time, then write one with the words "Reserved", and then edit it and put your piece in.














Beginning of the story here:










It was a clear sunny day, the perfect day to go out for a walk. She had just showered and painted her nails, and felt this warmth inside her belly that filled her with happiness. She felt good to be alive. Being loved by him was the best thing she could have ever asked for, especially after the rough times in her life. Finally, someone who treated her like she was special. 





She started taking off her clothes in the bedroom, when a movement caught her eye. "Silly me", she muttered, as she walked over to her moving reflection, "Always getting startled by-" She stopped in her tracks.


Perhaps it was the beautiful warm feeling, or maybe she really was glowing, but something about her reflection in the mirror seemed really appealing. Her white shirt sleeve half off, exposing the bottom crease of her breast, and her small tight thong, exposing the soft skin of her hips as well as the outline between her legs, just seemed like the most beautiful thing she had seen all day.


She dropped the bra and dress she was about to put on from her left hand, and let both her arms fall to her sides. The bottom half of her exposed breast quivered with the motion, and she wondered if he noticed the little details like she was doing now. She smiled at herself, invitingly. She suddenly felt silly and realised that staring at herself might seem a little odd if he walked in. A quick glance at the clock, and she realised that that he wouldn't be there for another 20 minutes. "Perfect", she whispered, as she moved her hands to her waist. Her left hand slid down to her thigh, and she felt a little jolt go through her as she brushed past her panties. She bit her bottom lip as she noticed how soft her thighs felt (and how juicy they looked when she lightly squeezed her skin), and felt herself get wet as she realised that that probably was one of the reasons she got him hard so quickly during foreplay.


Her left hand grabbed her thigh a little harder, almost in a massaging rhythm, and then stopped as her right hand went up to her unexposed breast. She pulled the shirt a little tighter around her figure, and saw how obviously her nipples protruded through the thin material of her t-shirt. She softly slid past her unexposed nipple with her right hand, and made little circles around it, imagining it getting harder while she got wetter. For a moment, she felt like she could almost imagine his warm tongue making the same motions, and a short soft moan escaped her lips. She opened her eyes and felt annoyed at her clothes still being on. She wanted him NOW, but since he wasn't home she would need to take care of things.


As she hurriedly took off her shirt, slipping off her hairband in the process, she watched her breasts move with every motion her arms made, and felt the urge to grab them and squeeze - just like he always did when he couldn't resist her anymore. Her loosened hair fell and she realised that the way it framed her face, made her look even more sexy, and somehow turned her on even more. She grabbed her breasts and squeezed softly but pushed her nails in a little, too. Her hands made their way down her waist, to the curve of her hips, as she made a trail over the uneven path of the thong's elasticated waistband (what little there was of it). Cupping her hip with her left hand, she moved her right hand down the front of her lace thong, feeling the little bumps and ridges of the lacey texture, and then of what was underneath. She felt herself tingling all over as she drew little circles with her index finger, ever so softly. She slipped her finger lower and moved the lace aside, exposing a little more - but enough to turn her on - of the outline. She covered herself again, and turned around, looking at the view from the back. Slowly, she slid down the thong, while still looking back at the mirror. As she moved the thong halfway, she started bending over, trying to get a peek at every moment, until she was looking at herself through her spread legs, watching her glistening lips open up as she spread her legs further.


After a few seconds of watching, and understanding why he loved seeing her in that position, she pulled her panties all the way off, and then stood up straight. Flinging them onto the bed, she grabbed the blankets off and put them roughly on the floor infront of the tall mirror. She sat down on the floor facing the mirror, much closer to it this time, and spread her legs. She was much wetter than she had thought, but that could've been because of the unclear view she had, being upside-down and all. She slowly slid her hands down her thighs until her fingers were just next to her lips. She squeezed on her thigh and watched her lips open, exposing a lot more than she had ever seen of herself before. She wasn't sure why, but suddenly she was so turned on that she wanted to call him and have him be inside her, doing anything he liked to her.


She lay back onto the blankets and the shock of the floor as well as her finger suddenly rubbing her clitoris pushed out a short moan, louder than the last one. She rubbed in circles, then moved her finger down to her wetness, and spread it upwards around her clitoris again. The circular motions were, again, similar to his tongue, and she closed her eyes again, remembering how amazing he was with his tongue (as well as his fingers). Her other hand went round her thigh and she inserted a finger, feeling how soft and dripping she now was. She slowly moved her fingers in and out, then faster as the rhythm of both her hands started speeding up as well as roughening slightly. As she started pushing in more forcefully, slowing it down a little, she used her other hand to squeeze her clitoris softly. The rougher tempo and different sensation made a little moan come out her lips every time she pushed in. She did this a few times, eyes still closed and imagining him doing this to her, and then trailed both her hands up her waist to her soft breasts, trailing along all her wetness on her skin. The thought of how erotic this was made her murmur and coo a little. She grabbed and squeezed her breasts a lot harder than last time, and felt a slight breeze from the window pass her clitoris. She felt sensitive there, and paused as she wondered what the best way would be to end this.


As she lay there thinking with her eyes closed, she imagined him inside her, and started squeezing her breasts harder. She wanted him so badly now, and decided that her vibrator would probably be the best thing for her. She wanted to linger a few moments in this position first, so she kept massaging her breasts and imagining how he felt inside her. She moaned a little, reminding herself of how he could make her do so with the most nonchalant flick of his tongue or slightest touch of his fingers. She wanted to feel herself orgasm through his work, and she felt her mouth open and call out his name as though he was there. At first she said his name softly, and it felt strange as he wasn't there, but then she felt more confident and loudly moaned his name again.





Suddenly, she heard a soft whisper in her ear. "I've been watching you", he breathed, as he pushed himself in her slowly, slamming in at the end, making her eyes open wide as she cried out from the sheer pleasure. "Now it's my turn," he told her with a sparkle in his eyes, as he let his weight drop down on her and pulled out - ready to give her his all.


----------



## Nijntje (Feb 23, 2012)

(post removed: no time now, will write another time)


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

A woman suspected her husband was seeing another woman, so she hired a famous Chinese Detective, Chen Lee, to watch and report any activities while she was gone. A few days later, she received his report: 
MOST HONORABLE MADAM:

YOU LEAVE HOUSE.
I WATCH HOUSE.
SHE COMES TO HOUSE.
I WATCH.
HE AND SHE LEAVE HOUSE, I FOLLOW.
HE AND SHE GO IN HOTEL.
I CLIMB TREE.
I LOOK IN WINDOW.
HE KISS SHE.
SHE KISS HE.
HE STRIP SHE.
SHE STRIP HE.
HE PLAY WITH SHE.
SHE PLAY WITH HE.
I PLAY WITH ME.
I FALL OFF TREE.
I NOT SEE.
NO FEE.

CHEN LEE


----------

